# Dateinamen aus FileDialog



## Mimu (17. August 2007)

Weiß wer wie man den Dateinamen durch den FileDialog erhält sodass ich diesen in eine Zelle schreiben kann?

Würd mich über eine Antwort freuen
mfg Mimu


----------



## Woll0r (17. August 2007)

hast du den File Dialog schon am laufen? Wenn ja steht der Dateiname in der Variable:


```
CommonDialog1.FileName
```


----------



## Mimu (17. August 2007)

Also wenn eine Datei per FileDialog ausgewählt wird dann soll der Dateiname ohne Pfad in eine Zelle geschrieben werden


----------



## Woll0r (17. August 2007)

ich hatte dich jetzt so verstanden dass dein commondialog schon funktioniert und nur noch der datei name angezeigt werden soll


```
worksheet.Cells(x, y).Value = Mid(CommonDialog2.FileName, InStrRev(CommonDialog2.FileName, "/") + 1, Len(CommonDialog2.FileName))
```

in dem Bsp heisst der Common Dialog halt CommonDialog2 und x und y müsstest du durch die werte ersetzen in welcher Zelle der Datei name stehen soll


----------

